# Saarlänner in der Randzone



## Optimizer (19. Oktober 2007)

Hallo liebe Nachbarn aus dem Saarländle...
auch wenn es für mich als Pälzer schwerfällt, würde ich wieder extra für den einen oder anderen Saarlänner eine kleine feine Tour ausbaldowern.
Als Termin setze ich jetztmal *Sonntag, den 4.11.2007* an.
Geplant sind knapp 45km mit ungefähr 1000-1100hm. Die Strecke ähnelt meinen bereits gefahrenen Geisterbahntouren, also einige von euch (puremalt und chris auf jeden Fall) wissen, was da auf euch zu kommt. Mein Ziel ist es auf einen Pädelanteil von ca. 40-50% zukommen. Optisch werden ebenfalls schöne typische Felsformationen geboten, an denen der Großteil der Pädels entlangführt.











Achja... Treffpunkt wäre der *Parkplatz Ständehof an der B10 nahe Münchweiler a.d. Rodalb. *Vom Saarland aus einfach zu erreichen über die A8 nach Pirmasens, dann weiter auf der B10 Richtung Landau, ca. 10km hinter Pirmasens.

Gruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## chris84 (19. Oktober 2007)

do simma dabei!   

meine Mutter hat zwar an dem Tage geburtstag, aber das is ja kein Grund net biken zu gehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rofl0r (19. Oktober 2007)

Mich wuerde das auch interessieren, allerdings hab ich gleich zwei Probleme:
1. bin ich kein Saarlaender
2. weiss ich erst zum Ende Oktober wie meine Frau arbeitet und kann dann erst gucken ob und wie ich die Kinder unter bekomme...

Wenn ich also als *nicht Saarlaender* mit darf, bin ich zu 50/50 dabei


----------



## Optimizer (19. Oktober 2007)

rofl0r schrieb:


> Mich wuerde das auch interessieren, allerdings hab ich gleich zwei Probleme:
> 1. bin ich kein Saarlaender
> 2. weiss ich erst zum Ende Oktober wie meine Frau arbeitet und kann dann erst gucken ob und wie ich die Kinder unter bekomme...
> 
> Wenn ich also als *nicht Saarlaender* mit darf, bin ich zu 50/50 dabei


Erstes Problem ist für mich kein Problem... allerdings wärs ned schlecht, wenn die Gruppe maximal so 8 Mann groß wird... gegen 6-7 Mann und 1-2 Frau hätt ich auch nix einzuwenden...


----------



## cpetit (19. Oktober 2007)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## Tobsn (19. Oktober 2007)

Was hast du Dir als Startzeit vorgestellt?

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## Optimizer (19. Oktober 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Was hast du Dir als Startzeit vorgestellt?


9 Uhr?

Und dann... was machst du eingewanderter Kurpfälzer-Schwob hier im Saarlännerforum wegen ner Tour in der PalZ????


----------



## Tobsn (19. Oktober 2007)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ... was machst du eingewanderter Kurpfälzer-Schwob hier im Saarlännerforum wegen ner Tour in der PalZ????



Big Brother is watching you!!!


----------



## puremalt (19. Oktober 2007)

Hi Opti,
mal wieder Super Aktion des Pfälzer Integrationsbeauftragten.  

Bin zwar scharf auf die Tour (ist dann wohl HdR 3 ?), aber ob ich kommen kann ist fifty-fifty.


----------



## agent_smith (19. Oktober 2007)

cool!
HdR 2 war ja geil! 
ich denke da bin ich zu 93,5% dabei


----------



## Thorsten_F (20. Oktober 2007)

na, da werde ich mich auch mal wieder zusammen raufen.

nimmste den Kantenklatscher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verena.s (20. Oktober 2007)

Wenns nit reent bin ich aach dabei!


----------



## stefansls (20. Oktober 2007)

Wenns nit reent bin ich aach dabei!


----------



## Optimizer (22. Oktober 2007)

Thorsten_F schrieb:


> nimmste den Kantenklatscher?



Eher nicht, nach dem Krampfdebakel beim Wasgau-Marathon hab ich das Fully in ne Diätklinik geschickt. Also werde ich höchstwahrscheinlich mit dem kleinen (leichten) schwarzen fahren...


----------



## Tobsn (22. Oktober 2007)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ...nach dem Krampfdebakel beim Wasgau-Marathon hab ich das Fully in ne Diätklinik geschickt...


Ob das der richtige Ansatz ist...


----------



## Kelme (22. Oktober 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Ob das der richtige Ansatz ist...


Alternativstrategien wären mehr Trinken (während der Wasgaurunde) oder mehr Training. Bis zum 4.11. würde ich da die "Trink-Strategie" wählen. Danach wird ja alles besser, Herr Teamkollege Optimizer!

Bevor der Herr "Ist das früh und weit weg"-Tobsn die Hand für einen Startplatz unter den glorreichen Acht hebt, würde ich ein Plätzchen hintenlinks anpeilen. Vortritt aber immer für die Saarlandfraktion. Die sollen auch mal dahin dürfen, wo es schön ist.


----------



## Tobsn (22. Oktober 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...Bevor der Herr Tobsn die Hand für einen Startplatz unter den glorreichen Acht hebt,....


Keine Angst, mir ...


Kelme schrieb:


> ..."Ist das früh und weit weg",....





@Weddingmizer: Versuch mal weniger Sex und dafür ein gutes Mineralgetränk in der Blase.
Krämpfe beim Radeln kommen meist vom Natrium Mangel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rofl0r (22. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab mir am Samstag auf der Echternach-Tour nen Nerv im Lendenbereich eingeklemmt und der Dok sagt ich soll mal langsam machen...ausserdem fahrt ihr mir sicherlich was zu flott. Ich bin also erst im naechsten Jahr dabei


----------



## Optimizer (24. Oktober 2007)

Ergänzung: Wir können bei ca. km 30 eine Schnauf-und-Sauf-Pause an der PWV-Hütte "Drei Buchen" einlegen.
Geht *9.00 Uhr Startzeit* für die potentiellen Mitfahrer okay???


----------



## chris84 (24. Oktober 2007)

startzeit 9 Uhr is von meiner Seite aus ok!


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Oktober 2007)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ergänzung: Wir können bei ca. km 30 eine Schnauf-und-Sauf-Pause an der PWV-Hütte "Drei Buchen" einlegen.



3 Buchen bei Ramberg???

Hab Sonntag´s Spätschicht


----------



## chris84 (24. Oktober 2007)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Hab Sonntag´s Spätschicht


passt doch! oder wann fängst du an?


----------



## agent_smith (24. Oktober 2007)

würde bei mir auch passen...


----------



## cpetit (24. Oktober 2007)

Wäre gegen 10 Uhr nicht besser?

Dann ist es auch nicht mehr ganz so kalt und die, die Arbeiten können auch länger ausschlafen.


----------



## Tobilas (24. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, Optimizer! 
Ich hab schon einiges Gutes gehört von der besagten Felsentour und will gerne mitfahren. Aber ( wie immer) gilt: mal sehn, wie's Wetter ist. Kalt macht ja nix, aber kalt UND naß ist ätzend.
Wegen der Abfahrtszeit stimme ich CPetit zu, 10:00 ist ausreichend früh/spät. Wir arme Saarlänne haben ja auch mind. 1 h Anfahrt bis zu euch ins gelobte Land 
Also, schau'n mer mal, was Wetter macht und hoffen auf Sonnenschein. Bis dann....
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Optimizer (25. Oktober 2007)

*Der Guide legt hiermit fest: Startzeit 10.00 Uhr !!! Maximale Wartezeit auf Nachzügler: 5 min !!!
*Treffpunkt: Ständehof bei Münchweiler a.d. Rodalb. Von Pirmasens/A8 kommend die B10 Richtung Landau nehmen. Bei der Abfahrt Ruppertsweiler/Lemberg runter (gleich hinter der tollen Holzbrücke) und dann gleich links unter der B10-Brücke durch. Die Tankstelle ist der Ständehof!
Oder euren Startort hier in den Routenplaner eingeben: 
http://www.viamichelin.de/viamichel...ubp&dx=635&dy=413&empriseW=1271&empriseH=826#


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (25. Oktober 2007)

wenn ich unser COBALT zurück habe, es nicht regnet, es keine -Temperaturen hat, wenn es meine Frau erlaubt, und wenn ich einige Tage zuvor keinen s.. hatte, bin ich dabei 

halt stop ich ergänze und nicht allzuviele Canyon´s dabei sind.................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpetit (25. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin dabei. Nur Regen kann mich abhalten.


----------



## Tobsn (25. Oktober 2007)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Der Guide legt hiermit fest: Startzeit 10.00 Uhr !!! Maximale Wartezeit auf Nachzügler: 5 min !!!...



Da wird die Sache doch wieder Interessant.


----------



## stefansls (25. Oktober 2007)

RK @ BERGWERK schrieb:


> und nicht allzuviele Canyon´s dabei sind.................


 .

Die Geschichte mit dem Lutz sollte doch solangsam gegessen sein


----------



## Kelme (25. Oktober 2007)

In Summe wird das bis jetzt eine Tour nachtragender (Canyon), spätaufstehender (Tobsn), frauenverstehender Schönwetterfahrer. Das wird sicher lustig .


----------



## Thorsten_F (25. Oktober 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> In Summe wird das bis jetzt eine Tour nachtragender (Canyon), spätaufstehender (Tobsn), frauenverstehender Schönwetterfahrer. Das wird sicher lustig .



also was für uns.
Ich bring auch einen Eimer Wasser mit.


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (25. Oktober 2007)

stefansls schrieb:


> .
> 
> Die Geschichte mit dem Lutz sollte doch solangsam gegessen sein



OK gegessen


----------



## puremalt (29. Oktober 2007)

Hi, 
auch wenn ich hiermit meine Tarnung aufgebe: ist noch'n Platz frei für einen ins Saarland eingeschleusten Ex-Rhld-Pälzer?


----------



## Optimizer (29. Oktober 2007)

So, ich komme momentan auf 11 Leute... mehr möcht ich wirklich nicht mitnehmen...
Ich zähle jetzt:
* chris84
cpetit
Tobsn *(?)*
puremalt
agent_smith
verena.s
stefansls
Kelme
Tobilas
thorsten_f* (bei dem glaub ich's erst, wenn er wirklich da ist, wahrscheinlich steigt er nach der Hälfte wieder aus, weils ihm zu langsam ist und geht mit seinem Sohn biken...)
* [email protected]* (den zähl ich nicht, weil der fährt eh nicht mit...)

Neuzugänge nehm ich jetzt nur noch mit, wenn einer absagt! Aus! Punkt!

Gruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## puremalt (29. Oktober 2007)

Na super,
auf zu HdR3. Suche noch 2 Gefährten, die ab SB mit mir fahren. Hab 'nen Kangoo (den gleichen wie du in Wissembourg dabei hattest, Agent). Oder kann mich jemand mitnehmen? Ansonsten mach ich mich alleine auf nach Mordor, den Randzonenorks trotzend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thorsten_F (30. Oktober 2007)

Optimizer schrieb:


> thorsten_f[/B] (bei dem glaub ich's erst, wenn er wirklich da ist, wahrscheinlich steigt er nach der Hälfte wieder aus, weils ihm zu langsam ist und geht mit seinem Sohn biken...)


DAS halte ich für ein Gerücht. Bin etwas zu bequem in letzter Zeit.



> * [email protected]* (den zähl ich nicht, weil der fährt eh nicht mit...)


----------



## agent_smith (30. Oktober 2007)

Ich muss meinen Platz leider abgeben.
LG timo


----------



## chris84 (30. Oktober 2007)

wat is los, timo? 

@puremalt: wir könnten irgendwie zusammenfahren... wo genau wohnstn du? ich weiß noch nicht ob ich ein Auto zur verfügung hab an dem Tag, wenn ja passen da 2 bikes rein...


----------



## Houschter (30. Oktober 2007)

agent_smith schrieb:


> Ich muss meinen Platz leider abgeben.
> LG timo


Ich würde ihn nehmen, falls er noch zu haben ist. Hab seit dem Wasgau geschmack an der Gegend bekommen.... 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## agent_smith (31. Oktober 2007)

Houschter schrieb:


> Ich würde ihn nehmen, falls er noch zu haben ist. Hab seit dem Wasgau geschmack an der Gegend bekommen....
> 
> Gruß
> Frank



Nimm ihn!
 

@chris,
jou. ich hab halt leider keine zeit. würd ja auch sau gern mitkommen, aber leider is mir was wichtiges dazwischen gekommen...
viel spaß in der palz!

lg timo


----------



## Optimizer (31. Oktober 2007)

Houschter schrieb:


> Ich würde ihn nehmen, falls er noch zu haben ist.


Ich nehm dich mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpetit (31. Oktober 2007)

Habe zwei Plätze frei im Auto.

Komme aus der Gegend von Saarlouis und der, der auf dem Weg liegt kann ich einsammeln sofern Er oder Sie nicht als zu sehr von der Autobahn wohnt.


----------



## Tobsn (1. November 2007)

Optimizer schrieb:


> So, ich komme momentan auf 11 Leute... mehr möcht ich wirklich nicht mitnehmen...
> Ich zähle jetzt:...Tobsn [/B](?)*
> ...*


*

Werd nicht kommen.
Überlasse das Feld den Saarländern.

Gruß 

Tobias*


----------



## Optimizer (1. November 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Werd nicht kommen.


Dann können wir wenigstens gemütlich fahren...


----------



## chris84 (1. November 2007)

cpetit schrieb:


> Habe zwei Plätze frei im Auto.
> 
> Komme aus der Gegend von Saarlouis und der, der auf dem Weg liegt kann ich einsammeln sofern Er oder Sie nicht als zu sehr von der Autobahn wohnt.



Ich nehme an du fährst A8? Ich wohn in Heusweiler in unmittelbarer Nähe der AB, ggf. könnte man da was organisieren? schick mir per PN deine Handynummer...


----------



## Da Anhänger (1. November 2007)

also wenn noch ein platz frei ist würd ich mich noch hinzuschreiben wenns recht ist.


----------



## stefansls (1. November 2007)

Könnten wir evtl. noch 2 leute mitbringen? Ihr müßt auch Berghoch nit auf die warten; sind alte Racer. Mfg. Stefan


----------



## Kelme (1. November 2007)

Falls der Optimizer jetzt nicht standhaft bleibt, bin ich raus.


----------



## chris84 (1. November 2007)

ich glaub wir müssen zwei gruppen machen bei den ganzen racern hier


----------



## Optimizer (2. November 2007)

Ich bleibe standhaft!!!
Das ist momentan die Gruppe:
*chris84
cpetit
puremalt
verena.s
stefansls
Kelme
Tobilas
thorsten_f
Houschter
Da Anhänger
*@stefan: Bitte niemanden mehr mitbringen. Sonst wird die Gruppe zu groß und es macht keinen Spass mehr. 
Ich meine das Ernst!!! Wenn wir mehr als 11 Leuts (inklusive mich) sind, dann fahre ich nicht. Bitte verstehts. Ich biete an, die Tour gerne für andere Leuts nochmal im Frühjahr wiederholen.

Gruß
Der Optimizer - hat jetzt ein Hardtail mit Pornocockpit!!!


----------



## stefansls (2. November 2007)

Ei dann fahren wir nit mit. Fahren dann mit ein paar leuten die Udo Bölts Tour 5.
Viel Spass und vielleicht beim nächsten mal. Verena&Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rofl0r (2. November 2007)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich biete an, die Tour gerne für andere Leuts nochmal im Frühjahr wiederholen.


----------



## puremalt (2. November 2007)

cpetit schrieb:


> Habe zwei Plätze frei im Auto.
> 
> Komme aus der Gegend von Saarlouis und der, der auf dem Weg liegt kann ich einsammeln sofern Er oder Sie nicht als zu sehr von der Autobahn wohnt.



Wenn du Chris in Heusweiler abholst, fährst du wahrscheinlich über die A8. Wenn noch ein Platz frei ist, könntet ihr mich an der Ausfahrt Limbach (die erste nach dem Kreuz Neunkirchen) aufsammeln. Schick auch mir bitte deine HandyNr per PN.


----------



## Tobilas (2. November 2007)

Hi, Spochtsfreunde!
Mitfahrgelegenheit für Rodalben meinerseits wie folgt:
Zu vergeben sind einige Plätze in meinem Transporter für Bikes, Sitzplätze leider nix mehr (hab nur 2 Plätze: Christian (cpetit) und meine Wenigkeit) . D.h. ihr fahrt mit euren Autos, könnt die Kisten vollmachen mit Leuten und ich könnte die Bikes in meinem Vehikel mitnehmen.
Das ist Stand der Dinge, meine Mobilfunknummer schicke ich per PN an die Beteiligten. Dann können wir was abmachen oder nicht.
Gruß
Roland


----------



## chris84 (2. November 2007)

nicht gut... wenn ich em Vadda sei Auto hätte würden da auch bikes reinpassen... aber so bin ich autolos  

ich schließ mich mal mitm em Mike (Da Anhänger) kurz, dann sehen wir weiter!


----------



## Tobilas (2. November 2007)

sorry, ... jeder andere Vorschlag wird gern besprochen, meine Nummer hast du ja?


----------



## chris84 (3. November 2007)

ne, is keine PN angekommen  (Platz is noch in meinem Postfach...)


----------



## Da Anhänger (3. November 2007)

chris mitnehm kann ich dich mit da bikes wird das dann evtl. en größenproblem deiner seits aber an die räder kommt so normal nix...noch dazu ehm ich aj eh mein altes mit da kommt sowieso nicx dran ist ja unverwüstlich!;-)


----------



## chris84 (3. November 2007)

alles klar, ich fahr dann mitm Mike!


----------



## chris84 (4. November 2007)

so, dahemm simma wieder! 

sau geile Tour!   

wie wir das vom Optiguide ja schon gewohnt sind, supergeile Trails, Fahrtechnik, Flow und steile Höhenmeter, absolut super! 

Vielen Dank fürs Guiden!  

und meine Anfänglich mentale Schwäche war nach dem ersten Uphill zum glück verschwunden, ich hab schon kommen gesehen dass es mich da heute noch zerreißt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (4. November 2007)

Kann mich da nur anschließen! War wirklich ne klasse Tour mit sehr vielen Trails.  Auch von mir als NichtSaarländer ein dickes Lob an den Guide, hat richtig Spass gemacht.

Na dann noch einen schönen Sonntag

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Tobilas (4. November 2007)

... da will ich mich beim Absingen der Lobeshymne nicht verstecken und bin schon etwas neidisch auf unsere Pälzer Kollegen, daß die so eine Masse schöner Trails haben direkt an der Haustür.
Naja, wir haben dafür Lyoner  ( und verzichten auf Thunfisch  Gute Besserung!  )
Wir sehn uns wieder an Nikolaus!


----------



## Thorsten_F (4. November 2007)

Tobilas schrieb:


> ( und verzichten auf Thunfisch  Gute Besserung!  )
> Wir sehn uns wieder an Nikolaus!




jaja, ich plage mich mich Magenkrämpfen hier rum. Auch was feines.
Aber nach dem 4. Brechen war ich dann zu Hause.


Ich denke ich/wir müsen mal einen Gegenbesuch starten.
Ihr habt doch auch eine Sachen....


----------



## Optimizer (5. November 2007)

Pünktlich, ausreichend motiviert und mit bestem Herbstwetter gesegnet gings am Sonntag durch die Randzone. Gleich beim ersten Anstieg ließen wir deutlich die Blätter rascheln:





Nach den ersten paar Trails stieg Thorsten (wie gewohnt) aus der Tour aus. Seine Ausrede fand ich zum kotzen... Aber von meinerseits nochmals schöne Grüße an den Thunfisch und Gute Besserung!
Anderen gings da deutlich besser, wie hier zu sehen ist:




Wir wurschdelten uns weiter auf schönen Pädelscher durch wirres Felsengewirr:




Pädelscher über Pädelscher auf und ab wohin das Saarlännerauge nur blickte:




Wunderschön das trailen durch den laubigen Herbstwald:




Die eine oder andere Tragepassage hat auch nicht gefehlt. Interessant jedesmal die Diskussionen, wo und wie man das ganze als Downhill durchfahren würde...




Wohlverdient gabs dann auf der PWV-Hütte Drei Buchen gesundes Pfälzer Happahappa:





Als Guide muss ich mich vor meiner Gruppe verneigen... es war wieder eine wunderschöne Ausfahrt mit ner guten harmonischen Truppe! 

Gruß
Der Optimizer - die restlichen Bilder gibts hier: Saarlännertour 2007


----------



## Da Anhänger (5. November 2007)

hammer Tour, tolle Bilder(von beiden Fotografen natürlich!)Großes Lob an den Guide der die hammer Tour geführt hat fürs nächste mal kann man mich schon als angmeldet betrachten..

gruß


----------



## puremalt (6. November 2007)

Der Mann heißt nicht ohne Grund Optimizer. Er führt perfekte Touren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

